# Realtek HD Audio driver not detecting any devices



## Francenberry (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello,

I recently purchased a new computer, Acer Aspire M3802 that had Windows 7 pre-installed along with a Realtek HD Audio driver. I've only had it for a few days and it was working just fine until yesterday when I noticed the speakers were not working. I thought it was just some regular problem where the sound card stopped functioning which I usually solve just be rebooting, but I've tried a variety of things to get Realtek HD Audio to detect any sort of audio devices and have failed. Here are a list of things I've done that have not solved my problem:

1. Restarted computer, usually fixes most problems but unfortunately not this one
2. Reinstalled sound driver (twice)
3. Upgraded sound driver (to latest)
4. Downgraded sound driver 
5. Uninstalled sound card and let Windows install the default sound card
6. Tried other audio devices (other speakers, headphones)
7. Made sure it wasn't the speakers (they work fine on other devices)
8. System Restore - I restored just before the last windows update. It was working before that update and a little while afterwards. After shutting off my computer for the night and turning it on the next day, that's when my problem arose. The update was a new definition file for Windows Defender which has now been reversed due to System Restore.
9. Checked to see if Audio was enabled in bios. It was, so I disabled audio and then booted, restarted, and enabled bios, nothing. It is currently enabled.
10. Gone into "Sounds" in control panel. "Speakers" is grayed out and can not be enabled.

The devices I have tried that are not being detected are a set of regular (analog) speakers, headphones, and a microphone. None of them are functioning with this system.

When I started my computer, the only audio devices that Realtek detected were "Realtek Digital Output(Optical)" and "Realtek HDMI Output". I don't have either of these devices. When I try to plug in the speaker to either the front or back panel, Realtek usually notifies me that a new sound device was plugged in, however it is no longer recognizing anything.

When I open up Realtek's Audio manager, the back and front panel jacks are grayed out even though I have tried using them. If I disable the option of detecting front panels, the front panel jacks in the audio manager are no longer grayed out since it's not detecting wheter or not something is plugged into the front panel so I'm guessing it's just assuming something is plugged in. While this option is disabled, the "Speakers" and "Microphone" option are allowed through the Realtek Audio manager and as well as the "Sound" option in Control Panel. However, they are still not functioning regardless of what I do. Nothing is muted and everything is at a relatively high volume but no sounds are coming from the speaker or the headphones. Using the Windows Sound Recorder, I can tell that the microphone is not working either.

I'm lingering on the option of returning the whole system for an exchange while my 30 day limit is still valid and hopefully they still have it in stock, but if there's anything else I can try to skip all that hassle, I would greatly appreciate any advice on it.

One thing I'd like to add is if this problem is common with my system. If it is, I'm guessing exchanging won't do me much good and I might opt for an external audio card/device.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like hardware failure as it was working when you received it.


----------



## PaPer_DJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello!! 

I have the same exact problem!!!

Can you tell me please what you did exactly??

It was a Hardware problem??

I will have to change my PC then......


Im going crazy with this, because it has no sense.....
All seems to be ok, but the drivers not detect any plug into the connectors....


Thank you!!!


----------

